# Feeding Basil



## jaborseth (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a bumper crop of basil this year and after picking off the leaves to dry I am left with lots of stems. Thought I would feed them to my girls but don't want to make them sick. Is basil ok for goats? I would think so but really can't find anything online about it either way.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

My crew eats it. My neighbor used to have a garden in my backyard so it grows everywhere.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Basil is supposed to be good at keeping flies and other flying type of critters away.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

basil won't hurt goats, and it's listed as an anti-parasitic (i.e. it'll help worm your goaties naturally)

my issue is my girls won't eat it....guess the flavour is too strong for them


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Just remember, everything in moderation , or at least increase the amount slowly over time to get the rumen used to the new addition: ) too much of even a good think can set off the runs...other wise Basil is a nice treat


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

What about oregano? I have some that (escaped) my herb container garden and now is taking over the world. I dug it all up because it was in my summer bulb flower garden and moved it to two spots one in the yard and one in the garden. Now those two spots have oregano the size of the original escapee (which was huge) and the original escapee that I dug up out of my flower bed has come back and is back to original enormous size. I don't want it, so if it has some wonderful anti parasitic properties for goats I would surely let Daffodil have some, once she gets over this of course.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oregano oil is also good for parasite control, im sure the plant wont hurt a bit...again..slowly added : ) Might be good for Dafodil to have a few leaves a day : )


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just leave out the pasta


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL TDG-Farms I gave Daffodil a small handful and she ate it like a hungry velociraptor. I think she is so hungry after all this coccidian/diarrhea. I think she would eat pasta if I would give it to her. 
Between jaborseth's basil and my oregano we could probably throw a pasta dinner for the whole forum....


----------

